# Viking's Aircraft Pictures



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2010)

Lately I've started to collect Original Aircraft Photos and so far have amassed a massive collection of 11. Hey, you have to start somewhere. 

First up Bristol Beaufort

The note on the back of this picture states:

*TAKING ON A CARGO OF "TIN FISH" IN ENGLAND*

ENGLAND - Aerial torpedoes on trolleys being loaded on Beauford (misspell?) Aircraft at an airport in England.
These explosives are used in operations against enemy warships. This is one of the first pictures received showing the Aerial Torpedoes.

Photo passed by the British Censor. - RO-1/15/41 (s)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2010)

Nice photo VB. I had not ever seen that one before. The torpedoes look a little large for that aircraft. Could be the perspective though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2010)

Official US Navy photo of the damage to the USS Saratoga's flight deck after being hit at Iwo Jima


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Nice pics VB. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2010)

Me 110s - looks like the pilot on the left is holding a spray of flowers







Not sure, but they look like they are having fun.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2010)

Do 17





Keystone LB-5 Bomber


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2010)

That one with the blokes looks like it could be a Shellback initiation, crossing the equator thing! They can be rather bizaar and brutal.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2010)

It seems that attachments are not working at the moment either which is a shame. I'm sure they would of been interesting shots.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2010)

Nose of a B-10





YB-12 prototype on floats


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2010)

You've got some neat ones there. The B-10 and YB-12 are ones I haven't sen before. I don't know about anyone else, but the Keystone always looked like a flying deathtrap to me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2010)

Yea, I have to agree with you on that!

Fresh batch came in today.





The Bloch MB.210. This picture must have been taken after France fell as if you look closely under the port engine there appears to be an Me 110 in the hanger. The Germans used the MB.210 for training in 1942. They were also used by Bulgaria Romania but the camo scheme appears to be French.





An early He 111 with a collapsed landing gear. I could not figure out the which unit it was from "56 E12"


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2010)

Can't see anything under the port engine of the Bloch Dave, apart from bomb bay doors, but the aircraft in the hangar, under the starboard engine, aren't Bf110's. The one on the left looks like it might be a ...darn! Forgotten the name - but a twin-engined French aircraft, which looks a bit like the much later Flamant! It might even be a DH Rapide or Dragon.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2010)

I see I wasn't mistaken. Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Can't see anything under the port engine of the Bloch Dave, apart from bomb bay doors, but the aircraft in the hangar, under the starboard engine, aren't Bf110's. The one on the left looks like it might be a ...darn! Forgotten the name - but a twin-engined French aircraft, which looks a bit like the much later Flamant! It might even be a DH Rapide or Dragon.




ie starboard - Dammit, nice catch and thanks for not calling me a dumb a<cough> 

Here's a bigger pic. There are 2 in the hanger, the one on the right (the hand without my watch) looks like an Me 110 to me. The one on the left I could not make out but you might very well be correct on both.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2010)

Don't think so. The landing gear legs either have the yokes outboard, or possibly inverted 'U' shaped, or it's rear spats or splash guards, whereas the '110 has inboard,'straight' legs, with the wheels outboard.


----------



## T Bolt (May 23, 2010)

Great pictures! I don't think I've seen any of those before.


----------



## MattQ (May 25, 2010)

The Me-110 has straight landing gear struts to the inside of the wheels. The pic shows an upside down "U" shape over the wheel with the strut going up from the middle of it. Don't know what it is though

Edit - Okay, Oops on me. I didn't go to page 2 to see essentially the same answer.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2010)

Savoia-Marchetti S.M.82 Canguru in German colors






Me 264






Do 18






Flgith of Ju 86s






He 115 of 1./Ku.Fl.Gr.106


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 11, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Can't see anything under the port engine of the Bloch Dave, apart from bomb bay doors, but the aircraft in the hangar, under the starboard engine, aren't Bf110's. The one on the left looks like it might be a ...darn! Forgotten the name - but a twin-engined French aircraft, which looks a bit like the much later Flamant! It might even be a DH Rapide or Dragon.




Potez 631


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2010)

Interesting but I don't think that's it either. The engines seem to sit higher in the pic I have and the landing gear is different.




Next pic I've acquired is of the Junker G.38 - the "Deutschland" to be exact.






On the back:

*"First Picture of Germany's New Diesel-Engined Planes*

In Peace a servant ----- In War a Monster
Berlin....This is the first picture out of Germany of the DEUTSCHLAND. The "G-38" Type which can be run economically with crude oil, through the use of Diesel Motors. Although the Versailles Treaty placed a taboo on War Planes, the Clause is circumvented by the use of these "Convertible" Passenger Liners. The Nazi emblemed superbirds may be easily changed into redoubtable air giants according to observers, Germany's Civilian Air Corps is rated second only to that of France and the potential sky strength of the Nazis in time of war is said to be a source of anxiety in many parts of Europe. Another feature of this plane is the passenger compartment arrangement in the base wings. 06/05/36"


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

Great pic, but man is it ugly! Nearly as bad as one of.... _those_ things!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2010)

The name of the bird that must not be spoken


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2010)

*wildcat, Wildcat, WILDCAT!!!!*

Excellent shots VB, thanks so much for sharing them.... The shot from the Sorry Sara is from the hanger deck not the flight deck...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice shots! It is hideous though, reminds me of the French bombers of the same era. Certainly is more ugly than the Wildcat though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

Man....what an ugly bird....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

Das ist eine Hippocroccofrogflugzeug !!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2010)

Neat shots.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2010)

Sweet collection of photos, way to go!


----------



## Vincent ducrey (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi vikingBerserker,
Your style of presentation is very impressive. The meaningful contribution of your mind reflects on those people who are looking for new ideas and informations regarding Aircraft Photos. I like to collect information about different Aircraft like their style structure and models. This pictures will definitely help me a lot. I will be more glad if you provide some more pictures here.

Thanks.....
Royal Air Force WWII


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey David where do you get your photos? Online? 

Thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey David where do you get your photos? Online? 

Thanks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2010)

Various places H, eBay has been a good source - also antique "malls". You have to shift through a lot of photos but when you find one it's cheap.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks David!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2010)

My pleasure


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2010)

There are a few pictures of 109's on Ebay that interest me


----------



## Alexfly (Aug 31, 2010)

David
have you got more pictures for the italian Regia Aeronautica during WW2? Thanks


----------



## norab (Aug 31, 2010)

Possibly a Amiot 350 series as the mystery aircraft


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2010)

Alex, what I've posted is pretty much all I have (except an American Bomber that is hard to scan)

norab - you are probably right.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2010)

Just returned from visiting my mom and dad and my dad came across a few more of his. He was working Crash Resuce at Clovis Air Force Base in NM which at that time was a large training base for the F-100D

F-100D which overshot the runway:















F-100D which had blown a tire at landing. He vivdly remembers it being nastie due to fuel pouring out of the back of the plane.










F-100D which had slammed into the ground.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice photos, vB!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cool pictures David!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool stuff vB!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2010)

Very interesting material David! The last two are a little humbling.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2011)

Got some more in this week. 
1 - A reprint, it shows the USS Lexington, Saratoga, and the Langley. 
2 - Shows the Lexington and Saratoga together under sail.
3 - Duth Brewster Buffalo at the factory
4 - Stoch Ambulance
5 - Russian I-153's


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2011)

Agree, good stuff.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 15, 2011)

Good pictures David.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, Cool pics David!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2011)

The top one's are of a couple of shots of an F-117 that was visiting Shaw AFB awhile back. The cool thing is this plane is based at the Air Force Base I lived at before my dad was transferred to SC (Holloman AFB, New Mexico). The last one I got in the mail today, it was listed as a wrecked French Bomber but is actually a picture of a Soviet TB-3 bomber.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice pics David I saw a F-117 at the Air Force Museum. They look stranger the closer you get to them.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool shots! Saw an F-117 at an airshow out here once, it actually flew over my house in formation with an A-10 and F-16. My house is under a flightpath!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw an F-117 shortly after Desert Storm 1 at the March Air Base airshow. It was one of the first times the rear of the plane was viewable by the general public.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2011)

Good shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2011)

Excellent material David!  A lot of it I had not ever seen, THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2011)

More good stuff David, thanks for posting.


----------



## PhilHoff (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

Nice pics David. Two additional informations:

The Buffalo in post #47 is a belgian one, not a dutch one.

The mysterious aircraft in the background of the pic in post #12 is Breguet Br 691 or 693. The undercarriage is very typical for this plane (and it was also pretty weak, for what I have read).






Cheers

Philippe


----------



## Kingscoy (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Reading this post I think I've some additions. The F-16 is a Dutch bird at KAF in 2006. And does anyone know the unit emblem of the Owl...I think it is from a German FLAK unit but I'm looking for comfirmation.
Cheers and thanks,
Sander


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2011)

Got this one in yesterday. It's an original pic when the USS Lexington provided power to the city of Tacoma Washington. It shows off her 8" guns quite well.

"In 1930 the Oregon and Washington state coastal areas suffered a massive drought which result in low levels in the reservoirs that provided water for hydro-electric power. The US Navy brought the Lexington up to a dock in Tacoma, WA and heavy electric lines were rigged into the Tacoma power grid and the Lexington's generators provided power for about a month till melting snow and rain brought the reservoirs up to a level needed to generate sufficient power for the city". USS Lexington (CV-2) encyclopedia


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2011)

A very good story, vB.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pic, and a different slant on 'Naval Power' !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2011)

VERY COOL FIND! Is this one of your personal photos from a relative?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish! I bought it from a collector.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2011)

So it is one of yours, now anyway. Very cool photo all the same.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2011)

Very cool, the Lady Lex is quite a historic ship.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2011)

Neat start to your collection, man! Keep it going!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2014)

This one arrived today to add to the collection. It shows a drop tank modified to carry a patient.





"Demonstrates new Air Ambulance with a "Litter Patient". The modified belly tank ambulance of a P-38 fighter plane is demonstrated at a Pacific Air Force Headquarters, Flight Nurse 2nd Lt Beulah Farmer of Wilson, N.C., assisted by S/Sgt. William H Ragan of Indianapolis , Ind, moved the "patient" as Major Donal J. Broesamle of Palo Alto, Calif., holds the tail section of the Tank." _Photo Credit US Air Force_


----------



## Alex . (Jan 6, 2014)

Blimey, that'd be one heck of a ride!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree Alex! Excellent photo all the same, thanks for sharing David!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2014)

Not for the claustrophobic.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2014)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2014)

Great pic !
The 'patient' would be somewhat ****ed if some 'erk' thought it was a real drop-tank, and filled it with fuel !


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope he had ear plugs,yeesh


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

This one arrived today, it is of the Boeing B-9 _Death Angel _though the pilots called it the "Tissue Paper Bomber" (on account of how thin the metal skin was). It was the first all metal monoplane bomber with retractable landing gear bought by the USAAC, though in very limited numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2014)

...and then came the B-10.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2014)

Very educational, David 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2014)

Great thread and photos David. Never saw this thread before.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

One H*lluva great thread David, keep 'em pics coming!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

2 more came in today. The first is of a Cub Liaison aircraft armed with 3 bazookas. The 2nd shows the rear part of the control cabin of the B-19. The front view somebody outbid me, dangit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2014)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice David. You could fit my whole town in a B-19.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

Yea I agree. I think my next project will be on the B-15 B-19.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

man...I used to have some original photos of the B-19 when it was under R&D here in Southern California...

My Mom worked with some of the guys that were involved with that, and one of the things they used to joke about, when someone was a little slow in responding to a request, was "_...come in B-19, you're over-shooting the field..._"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 29, 2014)

VB,
As always, excellent post(s).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2014)

Very interesting David! Keep the photos coming sir.
 Dave


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice stuff here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


>





Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Dave



For what it's worth, guys, one of the coworkers in Mom's office (same group of smartasses) was a crewman aboard Bockscar and was on the mission that hit Nagasaki. He had smuggled his own camera aboard and had unofficial photos of the mission.

He gave Mom a few and I'm not sure what ever happened to them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2014)

This one just came in. Here is the shot of the nose of the XB-15 after it was converted into the XC-105 "Grandpappy".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2014)

Superb! THAT should have ended up in a museum!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey Dave, I just notice how the censors darkened the bazooka openings. Think the missle was top secret?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hey Dave, I just notice how the censors darkened the bazooka openings. Think the missle was top secret?



I had not noticed it myself, I would have no idea why they would have as I believe it was just a standard bazooka.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2014)

Seen a photo of the aircraft somewhere with the pilot who had the bazookas mounted.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2014)

And the camo on that Douglas transport, in the background of the XB-15 picture, makes me think an AC-47 teleported in from 'Nam!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2014)

Was looking over some of your older pictures in this thread David and came across the shot of the Lexington when it was helping to power Tacoma Washington. The Si-Fi Author Robert A Heinlein was a young Lt. on board her at the time and the it is mentioned in a recent biography of him. Amazing that the Lex had the power to do that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

That is pretty cool! I have always loved the Lexington and was ecstatic when I came across that pic and always loved her with the 8" guns.

Today at the NARA I copied these 2 pics of the B-15. The first one is of the plane just before it was flown to Chile with supplies. Chili had been struck by a fairly nasty earthquake on Feb of 1939. The 2nd shows the engine nacelle hatch with one of the flight engineers popping out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey VikingBerserker,

Thank you very much for sharing. These are really neat pics that I (and, I assume, many of us) have never seen before.

Kudos guy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you, always a pleasure!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2014)

Neat stuff. The B-15 was a behemoth. I have a couple of photos on my drive as well, collected from various websites. I have a folder on my Mac I call "Airplane porn".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah. ...nice


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2014)

In 2012 Mitchell Zuckoff's _Lost in Shangri-La _was published and told the story of a cargo plane that crashed in New Guinea during WW2 (really excellent read) killing 21 of the 24 people aboard and the incredible rescue of the 3 survivors that utilized a glider snatched from the ground by a C-47. I have acquired an original picture of the glider sitting in the valley before it was used.





During July 1934 Hap Arnold was leading a flight of 10 x Martin B-10 bombers on what was called the Alaskan Flight from. This over shadowed a flight the USN was also making to Alaska leaving San Diego at the same time.





..and lastly a picture of the USS Lexington still sporting the 8 x 8" guns taking in 1929.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Very cool David. The Lexington looks very smart.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2014)

What an awesome researcher you are, David!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2014)

Great photos for the collection!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

great pics man...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2014)

Two new ones came in.

Either the USS Lexington or the Saratoga firing it's 8" guns





A color shot of the B-19


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice shot of the B-19, but check out the censorship on the carrier photo!

Looks like they were editing out the radar system...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2014)

Another one of the USS Lexington early in her career.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 22, 2014)

So cool biplanes!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2014)

That's an early one alright!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2015)

This one just came in today, it was taken by a German during the invasion of Russia, it's a TB-3.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 22, 2015)

What a fantastic design!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2015)

Great score! 

It's hard to believe that such an archaic design actually soldiered on through the duration of the war like it did...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2015)

So don't you know that everything "made in USSR" is "не гнется и не ломается"?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2015)

"Ivan, we have an overstock of canal barges, railroad engines and wooden bridge supports. What shall we do with them?
"Simple Gregor. Stick the engines onto the bridge supports, and then fasten the supports to the canal barges. Add some machine guns and bombs, and we're in business !".


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2015)

And one thought only the French built ugly planes....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh snap!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2015)

Just beautiful!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2015)

Wurger said:


> So don't you know that everything "made in USSR" is "не гнется и не ломается"?


да !
не се огъва и не се прекъсне !

Истината !!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2015)

Here is another TB-3 with Russian Paratroopers loading up.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2015)

Those guys had big ones - sliding off the wing, climbing out of various hatches to 'jump', and no static lines, just a short free-fall and pull the ring !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2015)

Is that fun?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

Wouldn't get me doing it - normal free-fall, yes, military static-line via a normal door, yes - slide off the wing, or out of the top hatch on one of those? Er... NOOOO !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2015)

Does seem a little crazy, maybe worth a go once but then that maybe the last time anyway successful or not...


----------

